# Intel Turbo Boost app



## uruiamme (May 26, 2014)

When the Intel Turbo Boost program is running and I run RealTemp, the Intel program no longer works. The meter normally will show what speed the processor is running, but with RealTemp running, it stay on the lowest setting (Energy Saver). I am assuming that RealTemp is only affecting the calls that are made by the Intel program, and that surely RealTemp can't be preventing the processor from going faster.

Is this something that could be fixed?

SignalIslandUi.exe is the name of the program. Intel® Turbo Boost Technology Monitor Version 2.6


----------



## unclewebb (May 26, 2014)

When there is a load on the CPU, RealTemp and the Intel Turbo Boost gadget get along just fine.  Both programs correctly report that my Core i7-4700MQ is using the highest possible single core multiplier which is 36.

When the CPU is lightly loaded, the Intel Turbo Gadget assumes that the CPU is not using any Turbo Boost.  Based on Intel's documentation on how to determine if a CPU is using Turbo Boost, that assumption by the Intel Turbo Gadget is wrong.  There is nothing I can do to fix RealTemp.  The Intel Gadget does not accurately reflect what an Intel CPU is doing internally.

Have a look in the RealTemp - Settings window.  Make sure that the Disable Turbo feature is not selected.


----------



## uruiamme (May 26, 2014)

I need to retract my statement a bit. The Turbo Boost app does, every once in a while, show some boosting while RealTemp is running, but only rarely. Probably 1% of the time it will show a boost. However, when I exit RealTemp, and when I just type into this box, the Turbo Boost app shows a lot of boosting... up to about 2.66 Ghz depending on what's going on, every 2 to 15 seconds it generally shows a boost.


----------



## uruiamme (May 26, 2014)

But now I get turbo boosting with RealTemp running.

And I should say before I forget... I like the app of yours. It is needful for this Dell laptop that is apparently notorious for poor cooling. I have now opened it up three times down to the CPU heat sink level... once I replaced the fan, twice I have re-applied the processor thermal paste. I need to get some better stuff perhaps, but more likely my laptop needs an external cooler. The Dell Studio 1558... with the fastest and hottest CPU they ever put in it, the i7-820QM. It was routinely hovering around 90 degrees before I got to the thermal paste ordeal (it is a 2 to 3 hour job) this last time. I really dislike Dells until I get them used so cheap on eBay LOL. I need to get some Arctic Silver I guess or whatever the rage is now. (The picture of my CPU indicates I had used a little too much, but still... it still shouldn't have boiled out and failed as it is OEM stuff I use for laptop repairs.)


----------



## unclewebb (May 27, 2014)

I said it before but I need to say it again.



> The Intel Gadget does not accurately reflect what an Intel CPU is doing internally.



A Core i CPU can be entering and exiting Turbo Boost hundreds of times a second.  There is no way that the Intel Gadget or any gadget for that matter is going to give you an accurate look at what Turbo Boost is really doing inside your CPU.  What it shows you when a CPU is lightly loaded is not accurate at all.  You need to ignore the data coming from the Intel Gadget when your CPU is lightly loaded.  The random blips of Turbo Boost are meaningless so don't base any of your conclusions on how many random blips you get or the frequency of these random blips.  

I wrote another free tool called ThrottleStop that is also available from TechPowerUp.  It was originally written for the Dell laptops that were using the first generation Core i CPUs but it works on any desktop or mobile, Core 2 or Core i CPU.  Many of the Dell laptops had some severe performance throttling issues due to heat and power consumption in excess of what the power adapters were rated to deliver.  ThrottleStop can track all 8 threads individually using the Intel recommended monitoring method.  It includes a More Data option so it can monitor your CPU multiplier on each individual thread multiple times per second.  It's second to none when it comes to accuracy and it includes a logging feature so you have an accurate record of your CPU's performance.  

Your CPU needs some good quality thermal paste and you need to stop using thermal paste like it is a tube of tooth paste.  Arctic Silver includes some helpful guides when installing a CPU using their thermal paste.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html


----------

